# Changing Job With Verbal Warning on Record



## Jam69 (9 Jul 2009)

Hi ws just wondering, if you have a verbal warning on record and you change jo with it still on record. Is your employer under a legal obligation to inform the job you are looking to go to about this? Or do they ahve to keep it quiet and give a good reference,and not list ny bad points about you?


----------



## ml10 (9 Jul 2009)

as far as I know a job can only give you a good reference or refuse to give you a refernence.  I don't think they can actually say anything bad about you because that would be slander.  I had a verbal warning but my HR department said it wouldn't follow me anywhere.  I think it's just on your record so that if they sack you they can say that they followed the correct procedures, because certains steps have to be followed before they can let you go.  If your unsure though just ask your HR department


----------



## Calebs Dad (10 Jul 2009)

A verbal warning should have an expiry date, after this date it should not be referrred to again


----------



## Mpsox (10 Jul 2009)

A lot of companies will only give very basic references, I know in my own case we will only confirm that an individual was an employee and the dates they worked and no more


----------



## annet (10 Jul 2009)

As previous posters, verbal warnings usually have expiry dates and also employers have to give you a reference.  Your past employer cant document anything that amounts to defamation of character for obvious legal reasons - but as you might be aware - potential employers can look for verbal references by telephone and then documented references.  Be aware that when references are obtained by telephone - you past employer has greater latitude to say things that they wouldnt necessarily document.  If you had no other warnings and you left on good terms - I wouldn't worry....


----------



## paddyodoors (10 Jul 2009)

annet said:


> also employers have to give you a reference.


 
Really?


----------



## bigchicken (10 Jul 2009)

Employers are not required to give a reference, they can refuse.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...k-and-changing-job/changing-job/giving_notice

Also employers can give a bad reference as long as they can back it up. Most employers don't give bad information for fear of being sued by the employee.  There would be no requirement on the employer to provide the information about the verbal warning (the content of a reference is at the discretion of the employer) but if he/she is asked a direct question relating to it then they are hardly likely to lie.


----------

